# Omg



## Wingnut (Mar 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

'bout dang time you get a job.  Freeloader.    



seriously...

CONGRATS!!!!

REALLY....REALLY....HAPPY FOR YOU.!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 31, 2006)

AWESOME!!  CONGRATS!!!  

Here's an e-beer: :beerchug:


----------



## Stevo (Mar 31, 2006)

you go girl....


----------



## emtff376 (Mar 31, 2006)

Awesome!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## emtd29 (Mar 31, 2006)

woo-hoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats. :beerchug:


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 1, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  ^_^  B) :lol:  :beerchug: *


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 1, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> Congrats. :beerchug:


 
Ditto to that


----------



## MMiz (Apr 1, 2006)

Connnnngggraaattttsss!


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Apr 2, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I GOT THE JOB!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*does celebrational cartwheel in your honor*

Owww my hip!

Congrats to ya


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 2, 2006)

LOL..Thankyou!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 3, 2006)

Just an update...I filled out my W-2 form and did my blood panels and drug screen today, Unfortunately they put me on Lortab yesterday :sad: . I have a physical Wed with a doc then all set for the academy...It's getting SO close, I'm so excited!


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Apr 4, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Just an update...I filled out my W-2 form and did my blood panels and drug screen today, Unfortunately they put me on Lortab yesterday :sad: . I have a physical Wed with a doc then all set for the academy...It's getting SO close, I'm so excited!



Good for you!!!  I'm still waiting for the phone call that tells me when to pee in a cup and give them my fingerprints...  *stares longingly at phone*

Congrats again


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 4, 2006)

futuretoledoemt said:
			
		

> Good for you!!! I'm still waiting for the phone call that tells me when to pee in a cup and give them my fingerprints... *stares longingly at phone*
> 
> Congrats again


 

I'm sure you'll get it soon.  Beware, you think they'd know what they're doing and have this all set up... they had to reschedule my physical portion and had me go to 4 different places all over town to get all this stuff done...I'm soooo tired yet have no idea why I'm still awake at 3am. :wacko:


----------



## futuretoledoemt (Apr 4, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll get it soon.  Beware, you think they'd know what they're doing and have this all set up... they had to reschedule my physical portion and had me go to 4 different places all over town to get all this stuff done...I'm soooo tired yet have no idea why I'm still awake at 3am. :wacko:



I was up until two am, and I had to get up with two little ones at six this morning.  *groan*

I've heard the same thing about the blood work, fingerprinting and physicals with my company too... A friend of mine from my EMT class was hired in the week before me and she had to run around too.  The scary thing is, this company is part of a large medical system... Shouldn't be so difficult


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 4, 2006)

You think they'd have one office where they get everything done and know what they're doing. This should all be very routine.


----------

